# Wish I Had time to fish. Do you know what this is?



## JTM (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## milkman (Jun 30, 2018)

Poplar


----------



## JTM (Jul 1, 2018)

It’s a Catalpa tree. We call the Catawba. The caterpillars have pretty much eaten all the leaves. Those caterpillars make the best fish bait.


----------



## milkman (Jul 1, 2018)

I blowed it up, you're right not poplar.


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 2, 2018)

I've heard you can freeze the worms in a bag and they come back alive when they are thawed out.


----------



## JTM (Jul 2, 2018)

stillhunter said:


> I've heard you can freeze the worms in a bag and they come back alive when they are thawed out.


We used to freeze them with water. They were pretty dead when we thawed them out but still good bait.


----------



## Little Al (Jul 3, 2018)

Are these caterpillars one of the breeds that contain toxins? Survival trick from birds etc.Have no idea the effect on humans if you're eating the fish using them as bait


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 10, 2018)

If the Fish just ate the worm as bait it would have no time to get in the flesh. So what is the problem/fear?

 Al


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 16, 2018)

I only use lures for fishing.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 16, 2018)

That's a tree. Fishing? Who has time?


----------

